# U. S. Cellular ad



## licia (Aug 5, 2006)

What's with the ad that is blocking DC site information. I can't click anywhere to remove it. It keeps going to the ad.  I can't access the upper half of any of the DC information, even to mark forums read. Aggravating!!!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm not having the problems you are ... but this is a very obtrusive ad ... you have to wait for it to fisnish doing it's thing before you can go on ...

We've had some bad banner ads in the past ... and they didn't last long. Let's just hope Andy R. sees this and boots this one, too.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 5, 2006)

I dont see this ad.. is it geared towards americans?? we have no ads here...


----------



## licia (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't see it now. Thanks to whomever!


----------

